# 2018 cruze operating temp



## gregs18cruze (Nov 12, 2018)

our of curiosity what is the normal operating temp on a 2018 cruze 1.4l? my temp gauge sits in the middle of the band no matter if it's 0 or 100 degrees outside which seems strange. any car I owned always showed variance of the gauge during different temps.....


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

If the gen2 temperature guage is anything like the gen1 temperature guage, it's more of a computer controlled "dummy guage." Cold means ambient temperature. Hot means overheating. And everywhere else on the guage means it's not at ambient temperature, but it's not overheating.


----------



## jerry108448 (1 mo ago)

my 2018 chevy cruze temp running in the middle straight up nver noticrd thia before.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

It's probably straight up on the gauge whether the engine is running 180ºF through maybe 230ºF coolant temperature. Anywhere in that range can be "normal" depending on climate. Winter driving might get you nowhere above 200ºF if outside temperatures are bitter cold, and summer driving somewhere like Arizona will get you 220-230ºF as a normal coolant temperature.


----------

